
Facebook is using AI to spot suicidal thoughts - johnhenry
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/28/16709224/facebook-suicidal-thoughts-ai-help
======
johnhenry
I'm mostly worried what they will do with the information -- I feel like
deciding how to surface the information to the user requires an exercise in
sensitivity subtlety that facebook may not be able to handle it well.

